# Leaf Blower Issues



## keb (May 26, 2010)

Can some one tell me what I missedI have a Solo leaf blower(backback) 8yrs.old,used less tha 100hrs.will start somewhat easy,run strong for about 10min.Then the rpms will start going up and down(like searching).Then the longer it runs the worst it gets,let it cool off,it starts all over.I pulled the carb(Walbro)throughly cleaned it and replaced all fuel lines.No change!Please help...leaves are deep!


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Sounds like the fuel cap may not be venting properly and not letting enough air in for the fuel going out, try loosening the cap when it starts to loose power to see if it will continue. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## keb (May 26, 2010)

The gas cap doesn't vent....there are three tubes coming from the fuel tank,one for fuel to carb,one for return fuel,and one for venting the tank.The vent tube had a screw in the end of it...is that normal??


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

keb said:


> The gas cap doesn't vent....there are three tubes coming from the fuel tank,one for fuel to carb,one for return fuel,and one for venting the tank.The vent tube had a screw in the end of it...is that normal??


I am not familar with the blower however I sure wouldn't think it could vent if it was plugged with a screw. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## keb (May 26, 2010)

Geo I removed the screw last night after talking to a tech at the factory repair shop.He had no idea why it was in there.I'll give it a try as soon as I can,the weather's changing again here!Image that


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

keb said:


> Geo I removed the screw last night after talking to a tech at the factory repair shop.He had no idea why it was in there.I'll give it a try as soon as I can,the weather's changing again here!Image that


It is amazing what you find, hope the solution is that simple, wonder why it was there. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

Lots and lots of Stihl chainsaws used a little grub screw in the vent line, ostensibly air would come in around the threads.
fwiw


----------

